
LifeLock Agrees to Pay $100M Fine in Settlement with FTC - jackgavigan
http://www.nytimes.com/blogs/bits/2015/12/17/lifelock-agrees-to-pay-100-million-fine-in-settlement-with-f-t-c
======
jackgavigan
My bad. Go here instead:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10759510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10759510)

------
xellisx
Page doesn't exist anymore.

